# painting metal in new prison



## captainblando (Aug 8, 2010)

I am foreman on site, on a new prison. It is a leeds job , meaning no oil base. The metal in the cells is showing rust thru and/or oils. The oil and/or rust is showing thru mostly around welds and cauling. Anyone experienced something like this or have any input? We have now showed probably 20 different combinations of primers and finishes.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

captainblando said:


> I am foreman on site, on a new prison. It is a leeds job , meaning no oil base. The metal in the cells is showing rust thru and/or oils. The oil and/or rust is showing thru mostly around welds and cauling. Anyone experienced something like this or have any input? We have now showed probably 20 different combinations of primers and finishes.


Those poor prisoners cant tolerate VOC's?

SW low VOC Kem Kromic Primer


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&doctype=PDS&lang=E&prodno=B50NZ6


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome to PT


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

where you from


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Welcome to paint talk. They prefer you go to "introductions" before posting.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I like this stuff http://www.rustoleumibg.com/images/tds/CBG_TDS Stops Rust Rust Reformer 709.pdf


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Benjamin Moore Latex Iron Clad is an option worth looking at.

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...np=productcatalog/product_pages/paint/prd_363


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

If it is oils coming thru, you should be following SSPC SP1 proceedure for Solvent Cleaning before painting.


----------



## captainblando (Aug 8, 2010)

tried the kem kromic, we now have a metal prep clening product we are trying (keep in mind these mock ups are in the hand of engineers )

the only thing that truly worked was we tried an epoxy stipe coating, stripe coating with the dtm primer sorta worked. The epoxy coating isnt approved as of yet..

I am from edmonton, Alberta ,


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

We give them free health care now they want new decorations.


----------



## captainblando (Aug 8, 2010)

just wanted to say we are now using hurrisafe prep for cleaning(phosphoric acid) and stripe coating and priming with sw dtm and top coating with two coats of sg progreen.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

captainblando said:


> just wanted to say we are now using hurrisafe prep for cleaning(phosphoric acid) and stripe coating and priming with sw dtm and top coating with two coats of sg progreen.


thanks for the update. Is the dtm waterborne?


----------



## captainblando (Aug 8, 2010)

ya , its a leeds job, so low vocs right


----------

